# Roswitha Schreiner hoch erotisch in "Diesmal passierts" Teil I



## Eddie Cochran (1 Okt. 2006)

Dieses sind von mir gefertigte Collagen von Roswitha Schreiner aus dem Film "Diesmal passiert's". Ich hoffe, sie gefallen.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## Geo01 (20 Okt. 2006)

Danke für sexy Rosi :drip:


----------



## katzenhaar (24 Okt. 2006)

Danke für die Bilder der von mir sehr verehrten Roswitha Schreiner!


----------



## Muli (24 Okt. 2006)

Auch ich danke für deine Mühen und deinen Einsatz! :thx:


----------



## MarcusV (24 Okt. 2006)

Wunderschöne, naturschöne Bälle - Danke!


----------



## Christian1972 (17 Juli 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

:thx:


----------



## maierchen (17 Juli 2008)

Danke mir gefallen sie !
:thumbup:!


----------



## grindelsurfer (19 Juli 2008)

Sehr lecker!Vielen Dank!


----------



## coolph (21 Juli 2008)

Klasse Werke.
Danke für das süsse Mädel.


----------



## MasterGoldi (21 Juli 2008)

thx gute arbeit


----------



## karikaska (25 Juli 2008)

Schöne Frau. Danke!:thumbup:


----------



## Sierae (28 Juli 2008)

*Bilder zum Träumen! Dankeschön!*


----------



## Goofy36 (20 Nov. 2008)

Super Collagen. Gibt's dazu auch ein Video? Wäre super.


----------



## sharky 12 (20 Nov. 2008)

*:thumbup:Tolle Collagen Danke*


----------



## ozelot7 (27 Nov. 2008)

Danke, danke...


----------



## armin (27 Nov. 2008)

ausgezeichnet gemacht, gratuliere und :thx:


----------



## MrCap (28 Nov. 2008)

*Vielen Dank für die hübsche Roswitha !!!*


----------



## Garfield_1905 (23 Aug. 2009)

Danke für die hübsche Roswitha !


----------



## longjake (23 Aug. 2009)

Eine unglaublich schöne Frau, vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2009)

Sehr schöne Collagen von der hübschen Roswitha :thx: dir


----------



## funmail (24 Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt mal http://www.imdb.com/ , http://www.ofdb.de , Goggle und alles Mögliche durchsucht aber ich kann einfach keine Information an „Roswitha Schreiner“ – „Alles aus Liebe“ – „diesmal passierts“ finden. 

Ist das ein ganzer Fernsehfilm oder eine Episode von einer Serie?


----------



## Christian1972 (24 Aug. 2009)

funmail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt mal http://www.imdb.com/ , http://www.ofdb.de , Goggle und alles Mögliche durchsucht aber ich kann einfach keine Information an „Roswitha Schreiner“ – „Alles aus Liebe“ – „diesmal passierts“ finden.
> 
> Ist das ein ganzer Fernsehfilm oder eine Episode von einer Serie?



So weit ich weiß, ist das ein ganzer Fernsehfilm, aus dem Jahre 1987. 

Darin hat man Roswitha Schreiner auch das erste und einzige Mal richtig nackt gesehen. Es ist sehr schade, daß sie danach nicht noch öfter in anderen Filem oder Sendungen nackt aufgetreten ist. Möglichkeiten hätte es genug gegeben, und Roswitha ist auch wirklich prädestiniert dafür. 
Ihre süßes, unschuldiges Gesicht und ihr toller Körper sind wirklich wie geschaffen für Nacktheit in allen erdenklichen Situationen. 
Zum Beispiel im Tatort hätten des öfteren ihre Hüllen fallen können (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich).
In den letzten 20 Jahren hätte sie so oft nackt auftreten können.... wie hätte das mein Herz erfreut (und nicht nur dieses!). Leider hat sie es jedoch nicht getan, und so blieb es in "Diesmal passiert´s" ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Soloro (24 Aug. 2009)

:drip: Sie ist und bleibt eine Augenweide! Danke!  :thumbup:


----------



## katzekatze (8 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20821285 (8 Sep. 2009)

sehr schöne collage danke für rosi :thumbup:


----------



## RudiRudi (20 Mai 2013)

Die Collage und die junge Frau Schreiner gefallen in der Tat. Wie wär´s mit einer Wiederholung im TV? Irgendwo muss diese Serie doch schlummern. Oder hat jemand das Filmchen? Schon jetzt vielen Dank für die süsse Roswitha.


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## datuf (26 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Mai 2013)

Ein süßen kleinen Busen hat Roswitha.


----------



## marriobassler (26 Mai 2013)

die süße roswitha


----------



## fredclever (26 Mai 2013)

Danke für die nette


----------



## papamia (26 Mai 2013)

Danke für die schönen aber auch sehr seltene Bilder :thx:


----------



## Jogibear (9 Juni 2013)

Wirklich nett anzusehen.


----------



## hui buh (7 Juli 2013)

super danke selten
gruß hu buh


----------



## Sarafin (8 Juli 2013)

super bilder vielen dank


----------



## Bifftannen (8 Juli 2013)

Wer den ganzen Film haben will, kann ihn beim ZDF bestellen. Hab ich auch gemacht, und er ist jeden Cent wert. Roswitha ist sozusagen ständig im Bild.

Mail an diese Adresse
[email protected]
und dann die DVD-R mit folgenden Angaben bestellen:
12.07.1987 Alles aus Liebe - Diesmal passierts 
Kostet zwar 45 Euro, aber wie gesagt, das ist er wert, und im Handel gibt's das Teil nun mal nicht.


----------



## adrealin (9 Juli 2013)

Danke für die zauberhafte Roswitha Schreiner!!


----------



## scampi72 (9 Juli 2013)

Schöne Frau!


----------



## wolga33 (6 Dez. 2013)

Damals war sie noch knackige 21. Jetzt wird sie in 15 Monaten auch schon 50!


----------



## Nathurn (15 Dez. 2013)

Roswitha Du bist klasse!


----------



## Gerry21 (30 Apr. 2014)

Super Bilder!


----------



## Paulchen1964 (23 Juni 2014)

:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Onkel_Hotte (30 März 2015)

Danke für diese sehr sehenswerte Rarität!


----------



## Makucken (1 Juni 2015)

Muss mal für diesen kuriosen kleinen Film Werbung machen. Hier wurde wohl schon darauf hingewiesen, aber beim ZDF kann den Film als DVD bestellen. Lohnt sich, so viel Roswitha gibt es in keinem anderen Film - und schon gar nicht so textilfrei.


----------



## pegro (27 Sep. 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder .


----------



## Dillen (28 Sep. 2015)

Wow.... sehr heiß, danke dafür!


----------

